# نكت كتير مين عاوز يضحك



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2009)

_واحده ست مسكت حرامى فى المطبخ




فقالت لابنها روح إنده ابوك من على القهوة




جه ابوه، ولما فتح المطبخ لقي الحرامي صغيّر فقال له انت اسمك ايه؟




قالوا كريم ،فقعد يضرب فيه لحد ما عجنه




تاني يوم الست بتفتح باب المطبخ لقيت حرامي




قالت لابنها روح يا وله نادي ابوك من على القهوة




جه الراجل ولما دخل المطبخ لقي واحد طول بعرض




بص لمراته وقال لها امال فين كريم ؟_​

_وحده تقول لزوجها ادبح خروفين بمناسبة مرور 25 سنه على زواجنا



قال زوجها طيب و إيه ذنب الخروفين في غلطه انا ارتكبتها من 25سنه _​
_

اثنين اغبياء فى طياره معديه الاول قال انها طيارة الرئيس



فقال الثانى انها مش طيارة الرئيس



الاول والله دى طيارة الرئيس



الثانى لا مش طيارة الرئيس



فاتفقو اى حد معدى يسالوه فعدى واحد فسألوه دى طيارة الرئيس


فقالهم يا اغبياء طيارة الرئيس بيمشى وراها موتوسكلات_


_واحد أخنف حظه وحش قوي وقع في حفره و فضل مستني لغاية ماواحد جه



و على حظه كان أخنف برضه الأخنف اللي فوق قال ... استنى شوية



.. حاطنّنعك دنوأتي قاله نببنا يخننيك بسنعة .. قال له



و كمان بتتتيأ ؟؟؟ طب شوف مين حيطننعكّ_​
_واحد مسطول ماشي في البيت خبط فأمه .. قالتله ايه ما شفتنيش .. قالها شفتك بس مش فاكر فين_​_مره اتنين حبيبه ماشين مع بعض فالبنت بتقول لحبيبها قولى كلمه توقف قلبى قلها 


اخوكى وراكلى_​_صعيدي إشترى كمبيوتر شال الفارة وحط جاموسه _​
_ دول علشان اخواتى الطلاب ​المدرس: لو ضربت 85 في 73 بيطلع الجواب كم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

التلميذ : هي عاوزة شطارة 


اكيد بيطلع الجواب غلط يا استاذ ​​

الطفل لوالدتة: مدرس الجغرافيا سألني مين اللي فتح قناة السويس فقلت له 
ما ادري فضربني 

الأم: انا اعرفك واعرف شقاوتك والله ما احد فتحها غيرك 

لأبن يسأل والده: هل تستطيع ان تكتب في الظلام يا ابي؟ 
الأب :نعم 
الأبن: أذن اطفىء النور ووقع على شهادتي

طلب مدير المدرسة معلومات من والد الطالب عن ابنه 
فقال: انه طيب القلب خجول جدا، لا يحب العنف ، ولا نمد ايدينا عليه الا في حالة الدفاع عن النفس
الاستاذ: مالذي يسبب نزول العرق وزيادة ضربات القلب؟ 
الطالب: اسئلتك يا استاذ 
الطالب للمدرس: هل يعاقب الانسان على شيء لم يفعله؟ 
المدرس: طبعا لا 
الطالب: انا لم احل الواجب​_​_منقول  للامانة​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 أبريل 2009)

> *وحده تقول لزوجها ادبح خروفين بمناسبة مرور 25 سنه على زواجنا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هايل يا جون 
موتني من الضحك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هايل يا جون
> موتني من الضحك​*


 _شرفتينى بو جودك يا فندم  _​


----------



## vetaa (20 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههه
حلوين يا جون

وخصوصا بتوع الطلبه
اكيد دول من مصر صح
*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *هههههههههه
> حلوين يا جون
> 
> وخصوصا بتوع الطلبه
> ...


_   مش هتفرق منها ولا لا المهم انهم عاجبوكى يا فندم ودة شرق  ليا   _​


----------



## sony_33 (20 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههه
نكت جميلة تسلم ايدك
ضحكتنى وخلتنى هضمت الاكل
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههه​ 
بموت في النكت​ 
رووعة يا جون​ 
ميرسي يا باشا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2009)

حلويين ياجون 

شكرا لتعبك يافندم

​


----------



## sweetyshery (21 أبريل 2009)

*اوععععععععععي جامدين اخر حاجه بجد قفش يا جون موتني ضحك وانا قفشه جامد ياوله استمر وانا مش هقتلك 


بجد حلوين اوي وهونه عليا كنت عندي اكتئاب وانت تضحكتني يارب علي طول كدا مضحكني يابعيد*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أبريل 2009)

يا تحفة​


----------



## maria123 (21 أبريل 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _[color="blue[i][color="magenta"]الطالب للمدرس: هل يعاقب الانسان على شيء لم يفعله؟
> المدرس: طبعا لا
> الطالب: انا لم احل الواجب[/color]_​          منقول  للامانة









مزبوط ليش بدو يتعاقب على شي ماسواه:hlp:


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

تحـــــــــــفه بجد 

ميررررسى على النكت 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> نكت جميلة تسلم ايدك
> ضحكتنى وخلتنى هضمت الاكل
> ههههههههههههههههههه​


_مرسى على مرورك   يا  فندم  نورتنى​_​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> ههههههههههه​
> بموت في النكت​
> رووعة يا جون​
> ميرسي يا باشا​


_ مرسى ليكى انيك  نورتى موضوعى  
  ومن عيونى ليكى عندى كل يومين هجيبلكم حاجة جديدة _​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> حلويين ياجون
> 
> شكرا لتعبك يافندم
> 
> ​


 _  الشكر ليكى يا فندم على حضوريك   مرسى جدا  على الشرف ده_​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2009)

sweetyshery قال:


> *اوععععععععععي جامدين اخر حاجه بجد قفش يا جون موتني ضحك وانا قفشه جامد ياوله استمر وانا مش هقتلك    لا تعالى اقتلينى ماشى   يا سويتى لما اشوفيك هولع   فيكى  ​بجد حلوين اوي وهونه عليا كنت عندي اكتئاب وانت تضحكتني يارب علي طول كدا مضحكني يابعيد*​


 _اى خدمة هااااااااا  ونورتينى   _​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> يا تحفة​



_ مرسى جدا  على مروريك   _​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2009)

maria123 قال:


> مزبوط ليش بدو يتعاقب على شي ماسواه:hlp:


هههههههههههههه
_لو كل الطلاب سمعوكى محدش هيعمل حاجة  
نورتى يا فندم_​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحـــــــــــفه بجد
> 
> ...


 _  مرسى ليك انتا   انك شرفتنى ونورت الموضوع بتاعى وبجد هحاول اجيب تانى طالما عاجبوك_​


----------



## ponponayah (21 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدين اوووووووووووووووووى يا جون
ميرسى جدا على النكت الجميلة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدين اوووووووووووووووووى يا جون
> ميرسى جدا على النكت الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك


 _ مرسى ليكى  انتى مروريك هو الاجمل   
_​


----------



## مريم12 (21 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا جون
ميرررررررررررررررررررسى
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا جون
> ميرررررررررررررررررررسى
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


_مرسى على مروريك_​


----------



## amad_almalk (22 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا جون

مرسيىىىىىى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## ماريتا (22 أبريل 2009)

_واحد أخنف حظه وحش قوي وقع في حفره و فضل مستني لغاية ماواحد جه
و على حظه كان أخنف برضه الأخنف اللي فوق قال ... استنى شوية
.. حاطنّنعك دنوأتي قاله نببنا يخننيك بسنعة .. قال له
و كمان بتتتيأ ؟؟؟ طب شوف مين حيطننعكّ_

_ههههههههههههه_
_حلوة اوووووووووى ميرسى يا جون_


----------



## monygirl (22 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين كتير ميرسى ليك يا جون*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أبريل 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> رائع يا جون
> 
> مرسيىىىىىى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


 _  مرسى على   مرور ك_​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أبريل 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _واحد أخنف حظه وحش قوي وقع في حفره و فضل مستني لغاية ماواحد جه
> و على حظه كان أخنف برضه الأخنف اللي فوق قال ... استنى شوية
> .. حاطنّنعك دنوأتي قاله نببنا يخننيك بسنعة .. قال له
> و كمان بتتتيأ ؟؟؟ طب شوف مين حيطننعكّ_
> ...


 _ اى خدمة انا  تحت امريك   نورتى الموضو يا فندم _​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أبريل 2009)

monygirl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوين كتير ميرسى ليك يا جون*​


_ اهم حاجة انيك انبسطى يا فندم _​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رووووووووووووووووعة يا جون
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أبريل 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> رووووووووووووووووعة يا جون
> تسلم ايدك​


 _ مرورك       شرف كبير ليا يا فندم مرشى جدا على المرور   الرئع​_​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (3 مايو 2009)

> واحد مسطول ماشي في البيت خبط فأمه .. قالتله ايه ما شفتنيش .. قالها شفتك بس مش فاكر فين



*ههههههههههههه

تسلم أستاااااااذي 

نكت حلوة جدا ً جدا ً جدا ً 

الله يسلم يديك يارب 

ويسعد قلبك على طول ....​*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مايو 2009)

عبير الإيمان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلم أستاااااااذي
> 
> ...


 _  مروريك هو اللى اسعندى اكتر اختى عبير نورتى الموضوع وشرفتى صاحب الموضوع
\_​


----------



## عبير الإيمان (3 مايو 2009)

*تسلم والله أستاذي .... 

والموضوع هو منور بك أنت ...​*


----------



## لي شربل (13 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

من وين خفة الدم تبعك وراثة أم بالفطرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

عنجد كتتتتتتتتتتتتييييييييييير حلوين 
الرب يعطيك الفرح الحقيقي متل ما رسمت هيدي الضحكات 
بقلوبنا .*​


----------



## mero_engel (13 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلووين *
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*كلها جميلة*
*ميرسى*​


----------



## cross of jesus (15 مايو 2009)

*حلووووووووين جددددددددددا

ميرسى يا جون 

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## bent almalk (7 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يونيو 2009)

احلاهم  بتاعت كريم


----------



## Mary Gergees (8 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى 
ربنا يباركك
شكراااااااا​*


----------

